# San Jose Ca, Sept 15, 4 or 5 nights Hotel or 1Br



## pentiumii1 (Aug 30, 2015)

I realize San Jose is not a thriving timeshare location, but I thought I would check.  Maybe someone has points for a hotel or some kind of rental.  Would like to be as close to San Jose, california as possible.  The night of September 15, departing either September 19 or possibly September 20.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 31, 2015)

Timeshares are in SF or Carmel, not really close.  

I spent some time in San Jose and you are better off looking at hotels or try something like vrbo or airbnb.  

Weekend rates at hotels tend to be very reasonable and if you don't mind changing hotels split your stay into hotel points (if you have any) for the expansive weekdays and pay for a nice hotel at a reduced rate weekend.  Some have reduced rates even started Thursday if you check.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2015)

No timeshares near San Jose - try Priceline


----------

